# New member and new strap!



## benpayne25 (Mar 7, 2017)

Hi there. This is my first post on this forum. I've been collecting watches for a bout a year now a thought it was about time i got involved in this great site! This was my first watch purchased, now sporting a new Hirsch strap.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

View attachment 10826


----------



## Sulie (Jul 14, 2015)

Welcome Ben, have fun...love the strap ... just fitted a brown leather to mine too :yes:



















cheers

Sulie


----------



## Velizark0 (Oct 29, 2016)

Welcome to the gang 

Love the watch and the strap :thumbsup:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Finally, a genuinely enthusiastic new member who's actually interested in watches, and not just trying to flog something - or even worse, advertise a Kickstarter project - Get in! :thumbs_up:

Welcome to the forum mate. For what it's worth, I think you've got a great watch and a great strap, but for me they don't go together - Sorry! :biggrin:

My general rules are:



Black watch - Black strap


Blue watch - Black or blue strap, but definitely not brown


Gold watch - Brown strap (Sulie has got it spot-on)


Obviously rules are meant to be broken, but not the one about blue watches :laughing2dw:


----------



## Galimbe (Nov 20, 2016)

Good watch,

good strap,

good man!)


----------



## benpayne25 (Mar 7, 2017)

Thanks for the warm welcome guys! And Daveyp each to there own. I don't think there are any rules to setting a watch strap with watch colours, its to subjective.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

benpayne25 said:


> *And Daveyp each to there own. I don't think there are any rules to setting a watch strap with watch colours, its to subjective.*


 Yes mate, I completely agree, which is why I said "*My* general rules" which is the same as adding "IMHO", and indicates that is my own personal opinion. I also added the all-important laughing emoticon: :laughing2dw: which covers me for all eventualities, and means I'm not to be taken seriously :thumbsup:


----------



## benpayne25 (Mar 7, 2017)

Sorry if i came across as snappy that was not my intention! 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

benpayne25 said:


> Sorry if i came across as snappy that was not my intention!


 No apology needed matey, it's all good around here :thumbsup:


----------



## Velizark0 (Oct 29, 2016)

Davey P said:


> it's all good around here


 Is it really ?? :evil9kf:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Velizark0 said:


> Is it really ?? :evil9kf:


 No, not really, but don't tell the newbies...


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Many moons ago I attended a gathering of eminent timepiece manufacturers where they tossed out various topics for discussion/debate.

One of the topics was......what is deemed correct/acceptable for matching the watch head to the bracelet/band ?

The first to respond was a highly acclaimed CEO of a high end Swiss manufacturer who said "There are no rules, I would hope the choice would reflect the character of the wearer"

That is why I am not bright but plain & simple artytime: & Jean Claude Killy (Davey) is bright, extrovert & adventurous. :yes:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Karrusel said:


> That is why I am not bright but plain & simple artytime: & Jean Claude Killy (Davey) is bright, extrovert & adventurous. :yes:


 Mm, so who's that in your avatar ? :biggrin:



benpayne25 said:


> Hi there. This is my first post on this forum. I've been collecting watches for a bout a year now a thought it was about time i got involved in this great site! This was my first watch purchased, now sporting a new Hirsch strap.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk
> 
> View attachment 10826


 Makes the watch look a whole lot better. :thumbsup:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Karrusel said:


> Many moons ago I attended a gathering of eminent timepiece manufacturers where they tossed out various topics for discussion/debate.
> 
> One of the topics was......*what is deemed correct/acceptable for matching the watch head to the bracelet/band ?*
> 
> ...


 The CEO was wrong, obviously. All he's trying to do is flog more watches, it's not in his interest to limit that by introducing "rules" regarding watch heads and straps. Can we draw a line under this now, and just admit that I am right? :yes:


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Perhaps I was over generous in my reference, I'll amend that to Eddie 'the eagle' Edwards (Davey). :tongue:


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Welcome Ben,

Great watch, but please put it back on the bracelet :tongue:

Cheers Martin


----------



## benpayne25 (Mar 7, 2017)

Thanks martinzx. I to love the bracelet, but i find it a little flashy for everyday wear. I am trying to be a little more understated at work! 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Velizark0 (Oct 29, 2016)

WRENCH said:


> Mm, so who's that in your avatar ? :biggrin:


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

NO need to explain how my colleagues look at me right now...
star star


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

Beauty of a watch! :thumbsup:

IMHO, I have to agree with martinzx though... for me I would far & away prefer it on the original bracelet!

Then again, if you are dead set on the leather, you could always send the unloved bracelet to me... :yes:

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## benpayne25 (Mar 7, 2017)

I'm looking at my previous photo, im hopping these do it a bit more justice!
View attachment 10837
View attachment 10838
View attachment 10837
View attachment 10838
View attachment 10837


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## robvfr400 (Jan 4, 2017)

welcome!!

nice omega!!!


----------

